# Recommended pouches for small ammo



## T-REX (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm looking at shooting some small ammo to improve my release. I normally just get regular pouches from simple shot for shooting 3/8" steel, but I'm not sure if i need to get different pouches for ammo that is smaller (.177 bb's, 1/4 steel, and 5/16 steel). Are there any small ammo shooters out there that would like to share their pouch preferences?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The small Chinese microfiber pouches work well for the above mentioned ammo .


----------



## T-REX (Jun 10, 2017)

treefork said:


> The small Chinese microfiber pouches work well for the above mentioned ammo .


Treefork, do you know any reliable Chinese microfiber pouch makers or brands that I could look into?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Simple shot sells a nice roo one and warrior sells the microfiber ones.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You can get them off eBay - the Chinese Microfibre ones.

Though the smaller size I haven't been able to find in a while now...


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Ideally, a slingshot pouch should be well adapted to ammo diameter to maximize energy efficiency and accuracy. A large pouch to shoot small steel ammo implies a higher weight factor and thus less ammo velocity, and an increased tendency of bad pouch releases with the potential of fork hits.

From my personal experience, I have found that a pouch length roughly 3 to 4 times the ammo diameter, and a pouch width of roughly 1.5 x to twice the ammo diameter yields the best results. The problem with .177 BB's is their extremely small size when it comes to holding them, so my aforementioned (personal) rule of thumb does not work so well, because one needs a minimal size to be able to hold the pouch with the ammo in consistent manner.

A pouch size with a length of 25 to 30 mm, and a width of 10 to 15 mm is more or less what to look for to shoot .177 BB's: you want to minimize pouch weight for a band set that has ideally been adapted to such light ammo (0.3 grams). Indeed, in terms of flat band sizes for this ammo, you are looking at sizes such as those common for larger office rubber bands. You can use whatever slingshot frame you have, this does not make much of a difference.

I would suggest looking at the options available at Aliexpress:

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=AS_20190803124308&SearchText=slingshot+pouches+microfiber&switch_new_app=y

If ever, pouches from "Gohantee" are excellent.


----------

